# F-15 Broadheads Giveaway



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 15, 2010)

https://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/cms/content/f15dualblade.com

Just gotta pay the 5 bucks for shipping. I bought three of the fixed blades just for the heck of it. Always good to have a trusty back up in the quiver. I just got my godson into archery, so I'm sure I'll be forking out money for a lot of hunting gear next year.. he'll never guess I got these for 25 bucks off 8) :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice find! :beer:

They are out of the expandables..........


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder if they sound like an F15 when you shoot them?  

Those look wicked but I've wondered how much energy they rob trying to push additional blades through flesh and bone.

Nice find.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 16, 2010)

I could see the expendables robbing KE, but not the fixed blades. The smaller blades wouldnt add up to much more surface area than a run of the mill 4 blade would.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey dyeguy, does the fixed broadhead hit the same place as field points??? Or is it a little different??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## ShadowWalker (Oct 17, 2010)

You can get close using the same weight field point and broadhead, but there is no substitute for practicing with the broadheads. Thats kinda like sighting in a rifle for a specific bullet and going hunting with a different one.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 17, 2010)

lswoody said:


> Hey dyeguy, does the fixed broadhead hit the same place as field points??? Or is it a little different??? Thanks!!!!



Shadow walker said it right. I haven't got the broadheads in the mail, but you should always shoot the broadhead before hunting with it, even if its an expandable. If your bow is tuned correctly, it'll hit right with the field points.


I love seeing people complain about broadheads not hitting with field points, because it is NEVER the broadhead's fault. Always shooter/tuner error.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got my fixed blades in the mail.. really fast turn around.


They seem legit, spin true and are hella sharp. Build like a tank as well, I wouldnt think twice about sticking this into the shoulder of a whitetail


----------



## lswoody (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info dyegye!!!!


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I just ordered some too, We'll see how they work this season - let the blood flow!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 20, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Thanks for the info, I just ordered some too, We'll see how they work this season - let the blood flow!




I'm going to see if I can't let one fly this weekend... I have a stand that overlooks a long ways, so with the leaves down, I can take a pretty long shot. If I see a doe I want to take, hopefully itll be far enough away to let me unnock my T3 and nock up an F15. Gotta stay prepared with the trusty stand-by :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully you or this guy can give us some results on the fixed blade.

It doesn't look like the mechanical fared to well...

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1339072


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 21, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Hopefully you or this guy can give us some results on the fixed blade.
> 
> It doesn't look like the mechanical fared to well...
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1339072



I'm not surprised, I could tell just by looking at the thing. But show me a post saying a broadhead hasn't broken before, and I'll show you a liar. It happens. Whether or not it should break on a rib is another story though :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 21, 2010)

You could give a review of a Sherman tank vs a deer on AT and there will be sparks flying about the results. :lol:


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 21, 2010)

One of the tests I do on mechanicals is shoot, from an elevated stand, a piece of 3/4 inch plywood that is lying flat on hard packed ground. I personally think the plywood is a fair representation of ribs. I expect the blades to open and the arrow should continue into the ground a good distance. Usually the blades bend a bit after going through the plywood I had one fixed blade broadhead loose a couple of blades with this test -so the rest of the pack went straight to the garbage. 

I haven't tried the Muzzy test of shooting a 55 gallon barrel yet. :roll:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 21, 2010)

I need to find a car hood... for... "testing" purposes...


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 25, 2010)

Got mine in the mail today - not sure if I like them or not. It reminds me of an arrowhead like we used to find down in Texas. Maybe I'll get a chance in the next two weekends to see them work firsthand.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 25, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Got mine in the mail today - not sure if I like them or not. It reminds me of an arrowhead like we used to find down in Texas. Maybe I'll get a chance in the next two weekends to see them work firsthand.



Like an old two blade with a twist. They've been killing deer for thousands of years, but I'd still rather punch a 1.5" hole in them at 300 fps :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally got around to shooting these today. Spun true, and shot great. Little wobble when shooting at 40 yards, but I'd have to assume the wind was the main factor, as it was still spot of despite the wobble. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a deer with one... I just need to get another chance. I've got two in the freezer so I'm starting to let up a bit, but the rut is just starting so the next two weekends should be exciting.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Finally got around to shooting these today. Spun true, and shot great. Little wobble when shooting at 40 yards, but I'd have to assume the wind was the main factor, as it was still spot of despite the wobble. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a deer with one... I just need to get another chance. I've got two in the freezer so I'm starting to let up a bit, but the rut is just starting so the next two weekends should be exciting.



X2 - I finally shot one yesterday. We setup on a new spot any the shot was going to be 25 yards. I set up the target at 25 and shot one. You should have seen how excited my daughter was ' THAT'S RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE" - I think every deer in a half mile heard her :lol: 

But they shoot straight - and the hole in the block was decent enough, looked like 6 fullsize blades working through it. Unfortunatly, we didn't see any deer that we could let one fly at.


----------

